
Scaling, Structure, and Growing as an Engineering Manager with Camille Fournier - thebent
https://blog.gitprime.com/camille-fournier-on-scaling-structure-and-growing-as-an-engineering-manager/
======
boredandroid
At my last startup, things would have been far less dysfunctional if the
leadership team had read (and adopted) this philosophy. When we got backed by
Venture funding it basically forced us into rapid scaling that we weren't
prepared for and most of the engineering team quit because of mismanagement.

The point about effective managers need to stay out of the details and don't
solve their team's problems can't be overstated.

------
zozbot123
> Structure is really just a decision-acceleration process

This is exactly holacracy, teal, and other so-called "flat" leadership models
are so inefficient. The power structure is there whether it's visible or not.
Ignore at your own peril.

